# Digestive Wellness, Elizabeth Lipski, PhD, CCN



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

There is a new 3rd edition now available:http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect...ASIN/0071441964


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I liked this book a lot as it seemed to have more substance and is better written than most of the IBS books I've read. It is a good encyclopedia and encouraged me to try different remedies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2000)

I foound this book to be very informative and helpful. The author discusses funtional testing and alternative treatments, as well as possible causes. Candida, parasites, bacterial overgrowth, dysbiosis are all discussed...things never mentionned by my g.i., as well as nutritional supplementation. Definately one of the better books for those who have a basic understanding already (if not, IBS and the Mind Body/Gut... by William Salt might be beter for you)-Cher


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: liked this book a lot as it seemed to have more substance


Guessing by the statments on the amazon site, I wonder how much of this substance is a sugar coating.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2000)

quote:"Guessing by the statments on the amazon site, I wonder how much of this substance is a sugar coating."Well, those who reviewed it both here and at Amazon.com seem to think highly of it. I'm half-way through it and also find it very informative. It breaks out of the "symptoms with no roots" most commonly found in today's myopic medical approach.I highly recommend this to anyone with an open mind.If I were to nit-pic, I'd say it could use a type of flow chart or tree-diagram showing different root causes, symptoms, tests, and treatments or life-style changes. I'm in the process of doing this myself, but prolly will miss much in my attempt.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

> quote:Guessing by the statments on the amazon site


Why guess and offer an opinion if you haven't read the book for yourself?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Why guess and offer an opinion if you haven't read the book for yourself?


Unless one is dispelling myths, terms like Candida don't seem to have a place in a book like this. I think it is reasonable to be suspicious about that.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

There is now a new 3rd edition.http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect...ASIN/0071441964







Dr. Lipski also has a website: http://www.innovativehealing.com/


----------

